
Delhi gang-rape victim dies in hospital in Singapore - twapi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-20860569
======
easternmonk
That adds murder charges to the criminals. Apparently one of the rapist who
was the most active in this crime was a juvenile. It might be the case the the
protectors of these criminals are trying to put the maximum blame on this
juvenile guy so that others escape easily and being a juvenile he too probably
will be let off easily.

The whole incidence and exposed India's failure in multiple spheres. 1\.
Government has lost all it's credibility. 2\. Police force is not being looked
as protectors of law but mere goons in uniform. 3\. Overall law enforcement
has seen it's low in this case and many other cases.

------
sk2code
Extremely sad day for the whole humanity. May her soul rest in peace.

------
ansman
Very sad but I fail to see how this belongs on HN.

------
hk__2
Why is this on HN?

------
sp4rki
Sad as it may be, why is this getting upvoted? This is very VERY far away from
the posting guidelines. Anyways, carry on...

